# 1st post- weekend visit



## gmb66 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is my first post here although I admit that I lurk here quite often to learn and to see whats being caught. I live over 300 miles away so it also kind of keeps me in touch with this area. Coming down this weekend , planning on fishing the Pensacola pier either Saturday or Sunday morning. Hope to read a few reports over the next couple of days to see whats going on. I'm going to bring my 8' surf rod with me and use both on thepier andin the surf if I get somewhere I can. I've read other posts about using surf rods on the pier and it seems ok. (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) Question is I've never fished the pier in Pensacola and is the bait selection there ok , or would I need to stop somewhere else on the way? Staying at the Holiday Inn Express on the beach so I dont know if theres anything close. 

2nd question is a little off topic so I apologize, but after the first of the year there is a chance I may be moving to either Pensacola or Ft. Walton, so while I'm there I wanted to look around at housing a little. Where do I dont want to look? In other words no offense to anyone but where's the bad side of town. I have only been to Pensacola a couple of times and I'm not that familiar with the neighborhoods. Looking for just a nice middle income area or a long term lease untill we find out where we want to be.

Thanks for any help.

Gary


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>


> This is my first post here although I admit that I lurk here quite often to learn and to see whats being caught. I live over 300 miles away so it also kind of keeps me in touch with this area. Coming down this weekend , planning on fishing the Pensacola pier either Saturday or Sunday morning. Hope to read a few reports over the next couple of days to see whats going on. I'm going to bring my 8' surf rod with me and use both on thepier andin the surf if I get somewhere I can. I've read other posts about using surf rods on the pier and it seems ok. (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) Question is I've never fished the pier in Pensacola and is the bait selection there ok , or would I need to stop somewhere else on the way? Staying at the Holiday Inn Express on the beach so I dont know if theres anything close.


your rod will be fine, get a few king leaders and always get some bait from the tackle store

also bring a smaller rod with a white jig on it. They are catching bonita out there right now and are seeing atleast onesailfish aday. there are a few kings around also

you will have a blast

also try this website

www.ecpff.com

there is alot of info about pier fishing on there

good luck!!!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## gmb66 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and the link. Great info.

Gary


----------

